
Feds Bust Dark Web Child Porn Site Thanks to Tremendously Bad Opsec - danso
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/gyzkxb/feds-bust-one-of-the-dark-webs-biggest-child-porn-sites-thanks-to-tremendously-bad-opsec
======
Fjolsvith
_" This is, obviously, a major and important dark web bust, but the indictment
raises the question of why the DOJ allowed the site to operate for so long."_

FBI investigations typically take a long time because they want to make sure
they can convict with a solid case. With so many suspects (53 beyond the site
admin) I am not surprised they took this long.

